# Usm walmart season



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, its the end of the season, and I have to say, Usm has been on time with there payments, and it has not been the nightmare I thought it would be. We have worked with Usm on rite aids in the past, and it has always been.....a little skechy, to say the least. But every year it seems to get a little better, and this year, they have been on time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The guy who plows our local WM has not been paid anything yet this season. During our last storm I noticed that the lot was barely plowed so I asked the contractor if he needed some help. I thought maybe he was having equipment or employee issues but he told me that he's not going to do a thorough job until he gets paid. 

Glad to hear you're coming out alright though. You must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

BGompers;1019053 said:


> Well, its the end of the season, and I have to say, Usm has been on time with there payments, and it has not been the nightmare I thought it would be. We have worked with Usm on rite aids in the past, and it has always been.....a little skechy, to say the least. But every year it seems to get a little better, and this year, they have been on time.


I Love the way you only have one post and your the only one saying good things about usm on here.?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;1019059 said:


> I Love the way you only have one post and your the only one saying good things about usm on here.?


You noticed that too? :laughing:


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

Just thought I would see if any one else was having success dealing with them.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

That post made 2 btw


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ColumbiaLand;1019059 said:


> I Love the way you only have one post and your the only one saying good things about usm on here.?


He isn't the only one.

He is one of the few on here that have actual first hand experience with them.


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*First hand experiance*

the closest I got to working for them was an offer November 22 2009 to plow a larger Home Depot for $14,000.00 per season. Per month Mabey Season No.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never took a per season contract. I def dont feel comfortable with the risk. I have always worked per event, and I hope it stays that way


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Per Season*

The only problem I had with per season with them was the fact that it was at least a $40,000.00 per season lot 2 years ago,


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

That is what I heard the most of, and is my experience too. The maint. companies are asking for us to provide the same service we have been for a quarter of what we have been getting. I think that will calm down over time. Bad service or no service speaks for itself, and will self correct. I am not giving it away. I actually negotiated a fair contract.


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*B gompers*

What is the name of your company and how long have you been plowing. Just Curious


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought everyone could see it. Highland Landscaping LLC, Buckhannon, WV 6 Years plowing, 10 years in business


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the fair contract as well as getting paid. and I agree it will change soon.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

The one close to me, the contractor used bag salt, had spreader on a UTV


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

bike5200;1019279 said:


> The one close to me, the contractor used bag salt, had spreader on a UTV


How long do you think they can continue like this


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

bike5200;1019279 said:


> The one close to me, the contractor used bag salt, had spreader on a UTV


Those of you back to the east (95% of those on PS), why so much salt use? Why not plow the lot and let it ride? Does it stay cold there longer? Cloudy longer?

Up and around the doors and what not, makes perfect sense. But the whole lot? I'd venture to say that 1% of any commercial lot here gets any kind of chemical to the entire lot. Plow it down and let the sun do the rest. Maybe a west coast thing? We average 12 events @ 65 inches+/-

Thinking about the UTV here, would be more than enough for the sidewalks and around the doors/ front of store. Bagged salt though?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Lots here are 100% asphalt if I'm taking care of them as are most other lots contractors take care of.


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

hoskm01;1019321 said:


> Those of you back to the east (95% of those on PS), why so much salt use? Why not plow the lot and let it ride? Does it stay cold there longer? Cloudy longer?
> 
> Up and around the doors and what not, makes perfect sense. But the whole lot? I'd venture to say that 1% of any commercial lot here gets any kind of chemical to the entire lot. Plow it down and let the sun do the rest. Maybe a west coast thing? We average 12 events @ 65 inches+/-
> 
> Thinking about the UTV here, would be more than enough for the sidewalks and around the doors/ front of store. Bagged salt though?


People around here love to sue. Some make a living at it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i have one question, Did you sign the 8 page contract that takes away all your rights as a contractor?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hoskm01;1019321 said:


> Those of you back to the east (95% of those on PS), why so much salt use? Why not plow the lot and let it ride? Does it stay cold there longer? Cloudy longer?
> 
> Up and around the doors and what not, makes perfect sense. But the whole lot? I'd venture to say that 1% of any commercial lot here gets any kind of chemical to the entire lot. Plow it down and let the sun do the rest. Maybe a west coast thing? We average 12 events @ 65 inches+/-
> 
> Thinking about the UTV here, would be more than enough for the sidewalks and around the doors/ front of store. Bagged salt though?


In the colder temps the sun melts just enough to make it icey.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

All of my customers require salting services. I do love those days that the sun shine makes us look like we know what we are doing


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

BGompers;1019357 said:


> All of my customers require salting services. I do love those days that the sun shine makes us look like we know what we are doing


Don't get me wrong, I love a black parking lot, wish all customers did too. I guess its just the norm around here to let it ride, no one pays for full-on chem apps.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

the axis of the earth and the location of the sun during the winter does not allow much direct sunlight to hit the earth to make a difference. plus we live in ohio where are average number of sunny days a year is i believe to be is 80 days. we dont recieve much sun here. a lot of cloud cover. plus it gets real cold here living by lake erie with the winds.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

everyone wants and I want to provide it payup


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

*Cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Most of the time when we get a storm in the Albany area it is usually a Alberta Clipper or a norester. both ar followed by North west Winds Usually dropping temps where even with the salt aps we still are hard up to get the Ice to melt off. In our area after an event and the salt has done its job and the temps drop to the single digits all roads and lots are usually glowing white if we did not salt it would all be black Ice from the sun warming it just enough to turn it to water and refreze.

"My favorite post storm results, white dusty roads"


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Here they complain if its not bare pavement 5 minutes after it stops snowing.

ANY snow left on a lot would be unacceptable.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

This makes my tenth year plowing snow for wal-mart never had a problem getting paid til now! I have not received a dime called my lawyer monday to file suit against them to get my money


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

Procut five minutes what's taking you so long


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

cretebaby;1019074 said:


> He isn't the only one.
> 
> He is one of the few on here that have actual first hand experience with them.


I have experience with them. They still owe me money,


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

wideout;1019578 said:


> This makes my tenth year plowing snow for wal-mart never had a problem getting paid til now! I have not received a dime called my lawyer monday to file suit against them to get my money


What's the reason for delay? Surely you've talked to your contact there about it.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

They say that they haven't received my insurance yet I've mailed it with the contract faxed it countless times emailed it to them and sent it certified with signature required and they still don't seem to have it


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

USM or Walmart doesn't have insurance?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

USM says the don't have it


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Excuse not to pay!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I know! The manager and I have a great workin relationship talked to him and he nothin he can do wal-mart took all power out of there hands


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wideout... did you read and sign that 7 page contract?


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

When you call in, fax it to them and wait for the ins doc to be in there hands before you get off the line. Remember that the squeeky wheel gets the greese. I have been there with usm, after your first year or two, and your in the system, It isnt such a hastle


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Make sure you have everything documented, when you faxed stuff (dates), phone conversations, etc, so that if you end up in a court scenario, you can put it in front of a judge and prove you faxed it numerous times, and it isn't your fault they didn't get it.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

It really shouldnt come to that.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

BGompers;1019860 said:


> It really shouldnt come to that.


Really?... Did you read the entire 7 page contract? USM is looking to screw the contractor with anything they can possible think of.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

BGompers;1019860 said:


> It really shouldnt come to that.


you are right, it shouldn't,,,,,,,,,,,,however as a big corporate management company, they shouldn't have lost the guys insurance/faxes so many times either. All i am suggesting is that he should cover his @SS, because if he signed their contract (7-9 page) they try to strip the contractor of all legal recourses, so he may find that after he finally gets the documentation to them, if he has issues with them not wanting to pay, he well have a uphill battle to fight, and having all his documentation/proof for a judge well work in his favor.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, I am not an advocate for that company, and I wont deny there willingness to hold someones money untill complient. I have been there too. Yes I have read the contract. Pre season inspection of the property so I am not liable for pre existing damage. Ivr codes, workorders, all of those things def arent what we are used to, but follow the rules, and you get paid. Idk, The whole reason for my post was to see what was happening now that the season was wrapping up.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

BGompers;1019895 said:


> Ok, I am not an advocate for that company, and I wont deny there willingness to hold someones money untill complient. I have been there too. Yes I have read the contract. Pre season inspection of the property so I am not liable for pre existing damage. Ivr codes, workorders, all of those things def arent what we are used to, but follow the rules, and you get paid. Idk, The whole reason for my post was to see what was happening now that the season was wrapping up.


not trying to come down on you man. I have said it many times, and well say it again, a company that puts the kind of clauses it does into its contract, plans on using them. Meaning USM is always looking for a opportunity to screw a contractor, JMO

doesn't all the stuff about, "the contractor agrees not to sue USM, or its Client for any reason.....blah blah blah" kind of scare you a little, what if (after loosing those faxes for insurance, USM feels that he has violated some documentation clause? He well try to sue them and have to convince a judge to waive/ignore the "well not sue" part of the contract, Scary SH!T, IMO


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

I would always recomend having your I's dotted and your T's crossed, and doccumentation in order. That goes without saying.(dosnt it?) But still, it should not come to that.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1019902 said:


> not trying to come down on you man. I have said it many times, and well say it again, a company that puts the kind of clauses it does into its contract, plans on using them. Meaning USM is always looking for a opportunity to screw a contractor, JMO


I here you. And they will, and thats how they do it. No argument. I personaly started small with them, until I established I could work with them without getting screwed, and added on from there.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1019902 said:


> not trying to come down on you man. I have said it many times, and well say it again, a company that puts the kind of clauses it does into its contract, plans on using them. Meaning USM is always looking for a opportunity to screw a contractor, JMO
> 
> doesn't all the stuff about, "the contractor agrees not to sue USM, or its Client for any reason.....blah blah blah" kind of scare you a little, what if (after loosing those faxes for insurance, USM feels that he has violated some documentation clause? He well try to sue them and have to convince a judge to waive/ignore the "well not sue" part of the contract, Scary SH!T, IMO


That is scary, but if they dont pay there contractors. No one will work for them, and Walmart will ditch them.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BGompers;1019910 said:


> That is scary, but if they dont pay there contractors. No one will work for them, and Walmart will ditch them.


there is a sucker born everyday!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC (Dec 6, 2005)

This guy must be brainwashed lol


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i think he probably has a good contact at USM that treats him well


----------



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

*So far so good*

This was our first year working for USM. Once we got all the paperwork in and gotten confirmations from my contacts we were all set. Everything is on time so far, and with snow season pretty close to being over, every payment from now on for my seasonal from them is all profit. It will be a nice profit too. Been a good year.


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

It has been a good year to be in the snow business. It was a blurr. I cant believe its March. Looking forward to the 4 ft March snow that the almanac is callin for!


----------



## Tony Bonventre (Feb 11, 2004)

I dont understand has USM sudenly changed there ways, I dont get it. HMMMM.


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been with usm for 2 seasons. I have had some slow payments but above all if you do a good job they get you paid. I see that usm may screw over a smaller business, because they probably get a lot of smaller businesses that say they can handle the job. But when the first large snowfall comes the are unable to handle the job. I picked up two wal marts due to the fact that the contractor was way behind on a snowfall. We did those jobs the first day at an emergency rate of $150 an hr per truck. We were paid on time. I really think its a two way street because if your a big enough company to handle the seasons expenses you do get your money but if you overstate your abilities and say you can handle a job and cant you are crippling a multi million dollar company!! so they get screwed too because they dont want to lose a contract like walmart.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

If they would pay enough they would find plenty of qualified companies. Any successful company knows it needs to make money or not to take the job.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

We picked up a new Rite Aid this year with USM and other than a little slow pay to start, they have paid extremely well, never question when or how well we take care of the lot.
Its kind of a pain int he ass calling in when you plow, salt, shovel. But otherwise the money has been great there. Maybe I'm one of those "suckers", but everything seems OK with us. We have been in the business for 25+ years with 50+ commercial lots, and they pay as well if not better than any of our other clients.


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Italiano67;1020212 said:


> If they would pay enough they would find plenty of qualified companies. Any successful company knows it needs to make money or not to take the job.


Well we are in a recession and people are accepting lower prices. I can't fault USM for trying to save as much as possible. The fact that they don't pay what you think your entitled to is not their fault. they offer a price and you either accept it or not. Do you allow your sub contractors to set their own price or do you go with lowest bid?


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 2 rite aids, and 1 walmart with usm. I obviously started with the rite aids, and picked upthe walmart this year. I will have to agree, they don't question anything as long as my paperwork is straight.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

hoskm01;1019321 said:


> Those of you back to the east (95% of those on PS), why so much salt use? Why not plow the lot and let it ride? Does it stay cold there longer? Cloudy longer?
> 
> Up and around the doors and what not, makes perfect sense. But the whole lot? I'd venture to say that 1% of any commercial lot here gets any kind of chemical to the entire lot. Plow it down and let the sun do the rest. Maybe a west coast thing? We average 12 events @ 65 inches+/-
> 
> Thinking about the UTV here, would be more than enough for the sidewalks and around the doors/ front of store. Bagged salt though?


in one word LAWYERS.

JR


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Who are you referring to in the brainwashed and the sucker born everyday comments? All my i's were dotted and t's were and are crossed. I also do great work not bragging just never had a complaint about my work so i must be doing something right?! They are a large company and to get the same person you talked to the last time is almost impossible i call when i start and when i'm done had the manager sign my work sheets made copies of them and everything! it amazes me they have got those but they don't seem to ever get my insurance papers sounds a little [email protected]#$&^ up to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BGompers;1019053 said:


> Well, its the end of the season, and I have to say, Usm has been on time with there payments, and it has not been the nightmare I thought it would be. We have worked with Usm on rite aids in the past, and it has always been.....a little skechy, to say the least. But every year it seems to get a little better, and this year, they have been on time.


wow thats amazing, they owe us major $$$ and we have not seen a check yet this whole season for Rite aids in NJ... I spoke with them last week and they were JUST going over december invoices and then i find out some of the stores managers thought there were too many services from "december", i said well thats tough, its already Feb 28th "last week" and were not negotiating on services from 70+ days ago. sorry


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Tony Bonventre;1019157 said:


> the closest I got to working for them was an offer November 22 2009 to plow a larger Home Depot for $14,000.00 per season. Per month Mabey Season No.


lol yeah we were offered 6k for one in NJ.. i fell over thinking it was 6k per month was not nearly good enough, then the woman says oh sir thats a seasonal price... i had nothing to say. I said only that we'd make a counter offer, 6x that and they came back to us wanting to know where we got our prices from because they had offers in the teens... is said you'd better take that DEAL then!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

bike5200;1019279 said:


> The one close to me, the contractor used bag salt, had spreader on a UTV


utv or suv? lol either way funny.

The dec 19th storm i saw a pickup at a 1.3mil sq ft walmart doing his salting. Had a 500lb or less i think yellow fisher salt spreader using bags. For a lot thats going to require about 9500lbs of salt figuring 300lbs per acre, thats some serious baggage! That and they probably make less than we do for 400k sq ft locations.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

triadpm;1019326 said:


> People around here love to sue. Some make a living at it.


yep thats jersey for ya! we salted multiple times last week. We salt so damn much, that i even think its rediculous sometimes when stores/managers/companies call us out when the lot is freking dry except for an icy patch near the snow pile :/

$100, thank you very much

$600 for 10 minutes of work and 300lbs of salt, i love you big companies!

Then we get *****ed at from some place for salting twice at the end of a big storm and once the next morning for a total of $300 , go figure.:realmad:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hoskm01;1019622 said:


> What's the reason for delay? Surely you've talked to your contact there about it.


Claim theyre "backed up", power was out for a week a month ago, and USM moved their snow operations "office" from CA to their other norristown, pa office. So they lost our paperwork twice, didnt even have us in the system as snow contractors for them but our name assigned to stores etc :/ Bad rap for them.

We have two trucks DEDICATED to their sites, so two trucks and 4-5 employees all season long and not a dime yet. Calling them tomorrow and if we dont see a check by march 15th for a substantial amount, calling the attorney too.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

wideout;1019628 said:


> They say that they haven't received my insurance yet I've mailed it with the contract faxed it countless times emailed it to them and sent it certified with signature required and they still don't seem to have it


wideout, they lost mine twice, then when they checked again 3 weeks later, this is back in january now, said one of my employees i-9s wasnt dated next to his start date of employment :realmad:

still no checks though since fixing that 5 weeks later.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mick76;1019866 said:


> Really?... Did you read the entire 7 page contract? USM is looking to screw the contractor with anything they can possible think of.


yeah, bgompers, are you a usm employee? lol

3rd year we've done snow and landscape services for them... worse this year than all the rest.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey ramair on my caller id its showed up pa since i started talking to them last october not c aand all my stuff has been sent to pa so i would say the are not being truthful


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

mullis56;1019323 said:


> Lots here are 100% asphalt if I'm taking care of them as are most other lots contractors take care of.


2nd that.....and it cost $$ to do that.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Talked to my manager again the other day he said all the store managers fly out the first of march for a conference to discuss issues and the ones he has tlked to are not happy ether so this will be a big topic for them


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;1020463 said:


> utv or suv? lol either way funny.
> 
> The dec 19th storm i saw a pickup at a 1.3mil sq ft walmart doing his salting. Had a 500lb or less i think yellow fisher salt spreader using bags. For a lot thats going to require about 9500lbs of salt figuring 300lbs per acre, thats some serious baggage! That and they probably make less than we do for 400k sq ft locations.


300lbs per acre?? That's almost 1/3 of what should be used. I average around 800


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1020477 said:


> wideout, they lost mine twice, then when they checked again 3 weeks later, this is back in january now, said one of my employees i-9s wasnt dated next to his start date of employment :realmad:
> 
> still no checks though since fixing that 5 weeks later.


This brings up so many fond memories with usm. I thought I was the only one...lol I have had almost every thing that you guys have mentioned happen to us as well, and to the point were I swore I would NEVER do business with them again. My original post was one more of supprise than praise. I havent gotten my final payment yet so, you never know i could be singing the blues too. Hopfully not though. I do have a really awsome account specialist, allison. I fax my work orders/invoice to her and dont forget to write EARLYPAY on the invoice, and usually process them within a day or two. I got a check yesterday for work i did 10 days ago. Very suprised to say the least. I know its tough dealing with them. Usually need group therapy after a plow season with them. I havent had the pleasure of doing landscape maint with them yet, but i am sure its comming. Hang in there.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just remember Nichols, you can short salt just not fuel.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Tony Bonventre;1019171 said:


> The only problem I had with per season with them was the fact that it was at least a $40,000.00 per season lot 2 years ago,


It still is a $40,000.00 plus account... To USM! They turn around and get somebody to do it $16K!


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

Snow Picasso;1020983 said:


> It still is a $40,000.00 plus account... To USM! They turn around and get somebody to do it $16K!


So, snow picasso, do you think that they get paid per event(usm), and then sub it out for pennies on the dollar? If so, I need to be in that business. It would be interesting to see how their contract with walmart reads.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

BGompers;1022507 said:


> So, snow picasso, do you think that they get paid per event(usm), and then sub it out for pennies on the dollar? If so, I need to be in that business. It would be interesting to see how their contract with walmart reads.


How do you think they make their $?


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

I used to think that they made their money from shorting everyone a 1000 or so every year. If you shorted a 1000 people out of a 1000$, You made a cool mil


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is their letter to us.... our main contact has never head of that email address... we've never received an email notifying us that this email address is invalid, its a working email account at USM.
----------------------------------------------

USM Vendor Notification

November 17, 2009

Dear Vendor,

Effective January 1, 2010 USM will be centralizing operations from our Ventura, CA office to our Norristown, PA office. In an effort to make this transition as seamless as possible our Norristown team will be reaching out to you over the coming weeks to ensure all paperwork is up to date and we answer any questions you may have.

Although the customer scopes of work and general requirements will remain the same, please be advised that there are a couple of changes to expect which must be adhered to effective January 1, 2009, namely:

1.	New Contact Information
Phone: 1-800-355-4000
Fax: 1-610-270-1166
Email:	[email protected]
Address:	USM Services - Ventura Team
1880 Markley Street
Norristown, PA 19401

2.	Invoice Requirements
All vendors must submit an invoice for all services performed to receive payment. Invoices are to be itemized and submitted within fifteen (15) days of service completion. Invoices may be mailed, faxed or emailed to addresses/ numbers as listed above. If a customer requires additional documentation for service verification such documents must be attached to the invoice.

3.	IVR Requirements
USM requires all vendors to utilize IVR to check-in and check-out for all services. Please refer to the IVR instructions for specific information regarding usage of this system, account specific codes and information.
Phone Call-In IVR:
Dial (866) 233-1699

If there are currently any outstanding questions or concerns which can be answered by our Ventura team, please contact them immediately for resolution.

Thank you for your cooperation during this transition period! We value our relationship with your company and we look forward to continuing it into the New Year.

Sincerely,

USM Services, Inc.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

im getting a headache just reading about your headaches! why put yourselves at the mercy of them? arent there plenty of large local companies needing subs?


----------



## BGompers (Mar 3, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1023535 said:


> Here is their letter to us.... our main contact has never head of that email address... we've never received an email notifying us that this email address is invalid, its a working email account at USM.
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> USM Vendor Notification
> ...


I never email invoices, I always fax it to there fax server, and mail the hard copy. Always keep the original workorder sighned be THE store manager or designated assistant, and store stamped with the time,date, explanation of service, and ivr numbers on the workorder. I dont know if that helps, sorry there not treating you better.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Hang on guys I am under the impression that the winter didn't go well for Boltonville. The whole thing may go back to the store manager soon..


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BGompers;1022507 said:


> So, snow picasso, do you think that they get paid per event(usm), and then sub it out for pennies on the dollar? If so, I need to be in that business. It would be interesting to see how their contract with walmart reads.


Well i know Lipinskis operates some accounts this way..

Kicking back to my old thread about bs with them from last season early on. We'd send two trucks out to salt at 4am, both get back including myself by say 7:30am for the morning rush.

I get a call at 8:20am, Lipinskis wants their 3 sites on one route salted, not all 5 we subbed from them, and 2 on another route of possible 4.

So they expected us to go salt AFTER we just passed all of their locations earlier on that morning, my other two guys go home already and then im on my way to a meeting for 8:30am with a client. Now its going to be impossible for myself to be "at the meeting" , AND on route #1 in nj AND on route #2 in nj. To call my guys back in after they all just got back home probably wasnt an option because of how little the lipinski sites paid. Id flat out lose money just on paychecks for crew.

I know they work this way with CVS... theyre paid seasonal rates, say 10k per store. So each time they're forced to call the sub contractor, theyre skimming off their 10k per season per store, so they'd basically wait until its too late to salt. When stores should have salt/calcium applied no later than 7:30am, they call me close to 8:30 with a 1hr turnaround? Just bad business, i KNOW theyre such a huge company that they MUST have better business standards in the snow and ice biz than this, so chalk it up to pinching pennies all year with hundreds of subs.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BGompers;1022603 said:


> I used to think that they made their money from shorting everyone a 1000 or so every year. If you shorted a 1000 people out of a 1000$, You made a cool mil


lol, well our $1k is in there for one site for landscape maintenance last season. After receiving no payment for one site, they tell me months later that the $200 per service for a vacant location was subbed to someone else, so although they asked us to do it verbally over the phone i had nothing in writing. Trust me i searched high and low through emails/paperwork etc, never found anything stating we were to be contracted for this property.

I had pictures though i emailed them, stating that there was NO way another company was maintaining the property with the severe weeds/sidewalk edging done every two weeks by us while on site. Had to eat that one, never sat well with me so thats why i've had it with them for the plowing humiliation of not getting paid yet too.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

What a line of shat!!!! 
We are a very large snow contractor and we move our "snow HQ" across the country in the busiest month of our season


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe they thought nobody would notice?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

BGompers;1023716 said:


> I never email invoices, I always fax it to there fax server, and mail the hard copy. Always keep the original workorder sighned be THE store manager or designated assistant, and store stamped with the time,date, explanation of service, and ivr numbers on the workorder. I dont know if that helps, sorry there not treating you better.


I do all three and they have been paying in about 45 days


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just dont understand how you guys, especially you ramairfreak continue to work for them if its so bad. you claim to have worked for them for several seasons, warned everyone how terrible they were before the season, then sign on with them again for this year, its completely beyond my comprehension why if they are so terrible you dont just go out and get some other jobs.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Longae29;1027673 said:


> I just dont understand how you guys, especially you ramairfreak continue to work for them if its so bad. you claim to have worked for them for several seasons, warned everyone how terrible they were before the season, then sign on with them again for this year, its completely beyond my comprehension why if they are so terrible you dont just go out and get some other jobs.


sounds to me like the biggest problem is that some of these management companies are eating up all the jobs, jmo


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1027704 said:


> sounds to me like the biggest problem is that some of these management companies are eating up all the jobs, jmo


really? wow I had no idea that was the case. Guess I better start filling out my paperwork then! THANKS!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Longae29;1027762 said:


> really? wow I had no idea that was the case. Guess I better start filling out my paperwork then! THANKS!


well you make it sound like it is very easy to just leave these maintenance companies and find other work but when all the jobs are controlled by these companies, it isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

maybe you guys got paid but in the end are you making any money.

here in Chicago we had 14 plow able events and another 9 saltings.

with the walmart lots being min of 3 acers and paying $12,000-$17,000. no way could anybody make money unless they are doing it themselves and are happy making $35.00 a hour for that kind of money most of us will stay in bed. good night


----------

